# Help my wife.



## SoapPapaw (Apr 22, 2013)

I entered my wife to win a booth at An Affair of the Heart in July. She is a finalists and she needs votes to win. You can vote once a day now through Friday. Her shop is *Crafted From The Heart.* 

Here is the link:
http://promoshq.wildfireapp.com/website/6/contests/319377/voteable_entries/66753796


----------



## Hazel (Apr 22, 2013)

I voted. You may have to bump this thread tomorrow so I'll remember to vote again. I'm terrible about remembering things.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 22, 2013)

Done. I will forget too!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 22, 2013)

I voted......on both computers.  Haha!!!    I hope she wins.


----------



## dixilee (Apr 22, 2013)

I voted good luck


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 22, 2013)

My wife thanks everyone for thier votes.

I will "bump" the thread each day.


----------



## Badger (Apr 23, 2013)

I put in a vote also


----------



## marghewitt (Apr 23, 2013)

Cool! I also voted. Hope she gets it.


----------



## christinak (Apr 23, 2013)

Where's my "I Voted" sticker?  lol


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 23, 2013)

There's your sign.



christinak said:


> Where's my "I Voted" sticker?  lol


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 23, 2013)

I voted also.


----------



## Faerie Whispers (Apr 23, 2013)

I voted too 
~Brandy


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 23, 2013)

I voted.  Good luck!!


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 23, 2013)

I voted!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 23, 2013)

Frank - 

It wouldn't let me vote a second time. However, I sent the link to my sister, explained the situation and asked her to vote which she did.

I still think you should bump this every day to keep it high in the "New Posts" and "Today's Posts" sections for people who may not have seen it.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 23, 2013)

Voted again and shared on my Facebook. Best of luck!


----------



## eshell (Apr 23, 2013)

voted!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 23, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> Voted again and shared on my Facebook. Best of luck!


 
How did you get to vote again.  I tried today and it wouldn't let me again.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 24, 2013)

Two for two!


----------



## Badger (Apr 24, 2013)

I was able to vote a second time today.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 24, 2013)

I was able to vote today, too. I wonder if there is a 24 hour wait time before you can vote again. That might be why I couldn't vote yesterday.


----------



## jax1962 (Apr 24, 2013)

done - best of luck!


----------



## ruby61 (Apr 24, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 24, 2013)

Done! Best wishes.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 24, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> How did you get to vote again.  I tried today and it wouldn't let me again.



I don't know but it let me vote today too.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 24, 2013)

I was able to vote again when I went back later in the day today.


----------



## christinak (Apr 24, 2013)

Yep, I got to vote again


----------



## BotanicalWitch (Apr 24, 2013)

voted


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 25, 2013)

voted


----------



## Hazel (Apr 25, 2013)

I voted again. :grin:


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 25, 2013)

Voted


----------



## Hazel (May 11, 2013)

SoapPapaw -

Did your wife get a booth?


----------

